

Why Tech Entrepreneurs Love Burning Man - qCOVET
http://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/tech-titans-love-burning-man.html

======
collyw
Although I have neve been, I somehow doubt its as great as these rich kids are
telling. The best parties I have gone to have always been smallish scale,
undergorund, borderline or outright illegal. Good things usually start that
way then get overtaken by the money makers who mess it up making it larger
scale comercial thing for middle class kids who can buy tickets online.

~~~
bikeshack
Yes it has turned into The Hacienda at this stage. It has its roots in
Temporary Autonomous Zones / Pirate Utopias, but has since seen the attention
of the gentrifiers.

The Hacienda:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ha%C3%A7ienda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ha%C3%A7ienda)

Gentrification:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification)

